# This Looks Like a Stealth Virus Activated by QWEST DSL



## Hulk701 (Dec 5, 2003)

Hey Gang,

I've been using QWEST DSL with AOL 9.0 and Win98Se for about 4 days. I just got the QWEST dsl 4 days ago. It worked fine until yesterday. While I was out I got a blue screen error saying:

Fatal Exception OE has occurred at 0000:0000:0000

That's right all zero's. I rebooted the computer and it told me it was reconfiguring my windows settings. It then asked me for my setup CD and I obliged. When I went back online and tried to go back on DSL I my AOL broadband froze and I had to reboot. I tried it agaiin and this time I frooze after I clicked the Write Mail icon. In either case it freezes in less than a minute.

This also happens with both dialup (AOL dialup & NoCharge dialup) and with AOL Broadband. The only time it doesn't freeze is when Internet Explorer is launched by itself.

When this happened I got this fatal exception error:

Fatal Exception OE has occccurred at 0028:C001545A.

I went on to Google and tracked the solution down. I did the steps suggested by Microsoft with this error message with regard to Winsock 2 and dialup Networking. Still no joy.

I then went onto Google and found another post suggesting this was a Nvidia problem. I have a MX 440 AGP 8X card. They suggested I downgrade the drivers. Still no joy.

I scanned with Norton AV 2002. No joy. I scanned with Pest Patrol and Scan Spyware, No Joy, but I did find lots of pests. I also did online scans with Trend Micro Housecall and Panda. No joy.

So far the only work around solution is to reboot, disconnect QWEST DSL. Plug power back in, and sign back on to DSL.

If I go offline and back online without rebooting and and unplugging and replugging my qwest dsl line, I get this blue screen error after a freeze up:

Fatal Exception error in 0028:E68AE033

I can't find this error anywhere in Google. Some times the freeze up is accompanied by a thin green line on the top of my screen.

I've also tried launching Pest Patrol and ASquared on startup and still no joy.

The fact that it only starts when I reboot with QWEST already plugged in tells me its probably a steath virus activated by the start of QWEST DSL.

Can anyone help me out?

PS. I installed the updated version of A-Squared Free version today and these are the two error messages I got when I tried to update it online:


----------



## Hulk701 (Dec 5, 2003)

Here's my Hijack This Logfile:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.0
Scan saved at 12:22:06 AM, on 3/6/05
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON CLEANSWEEP\CSINJECT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON PERSONAL FIREWALL\NISSERV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON PERSONAL FIREWALL\IAMAPP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON PERSONAL FIREWALL\NISUM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\NAVAPW32.EXE
C:\MY DOCUMENTS\HIJACK THIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by America Online
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {00A6FAF6-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} - (no file)
O1 - Hosts: 65.248.171.18 www.turbo-surfer.com
O1 - Hosts: 24.137.12.208 techguy.org
O1 - Hosts: 12.181.168.55 ravantivirus.com
O1 - Hosts: 216.239.37.99 google.com
O1 - Hosts: 216.239.115.148 cnet.com
O1 - Hosts: 64.4.21.28 v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com
O1 - Hosts: 208.1.72.17 thenewstribune.com
O1 - Hosts: 152.163.212.89 tv.channel.aol.com
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 6.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.DLL
O2 - BHO: CNavExtBho Class - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: AOL Toolbar - {4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL TOOLBAR\TOOLBAR.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOLDialer] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLDial.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NAV Agent] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVAPW32.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [CSINJECT.EXE] C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton CleanSweep\CSINJECT.EXE
O4 - Startup: Turbo Surfer.lnk = C:\Program Files\Harris Digital Publishing\Turbo Surfer 3\TurboSurferPopup.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cac&hed Snapshot of Page - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Si&milar Pages - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward &Links - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate into English - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download with GetRight - C:\Program Files\GetRight\GRdownload.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Open with GetRight Browser - C:\Program Files\GetRight\GRbrowse.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Turbo Download! - file://C:\PROGRAM FILES\HARRIS DIGITAL PUBLISHING\TURBO SURFER 3\dwtd.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar search - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL TOOLBAR\TOOLBAR.DLL/SEARCH.HTML
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSJAVA.DLL
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSJAVA.DLL
O9 - Extra button: AOL Toolbar - {4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL TOOLBAR\TOOLBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: AOL Toolbar - {4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL TOOLBAR\TOOLBAR.DLL
O12 - Plugin for .bcf: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPBelv32.dll
O12 - Plugin for .pdf: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\nppdf32.dll
O12 - Plugin for .mov: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll
O16 - DPF: {A3009861-330C-4E10-822B-39D16EC8829D} (CRAVOnline Object) - http://www.ravantivirus.com/scan/ravonline.cab
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/pcpitstop.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2004061001/housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {4A3CF76B-EC7A-405D-A67D-8DC6B52AB35B} (QDiagAOLCCUpdateObj Class) - http://aolcc.aol.com/computercheckup/qdiagcc.cab
O16 - DPF: {F54C1137-5E34-4B95-95A5-BA56D4D8D743} - http://www.gamespot.com/KDX/kdx.cab
O16 - DPF: {F00F4763-7355-4725-82F7-0DA94A256D46} (IncrediMail) - http://www2.incredimail.com/contents/setup/downloader_sp1/imloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://download.av.aol.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/en-us/4,0,0,83/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} (DwnldGroupMgr Class) - http://download.av.aol.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/en-us/1,0,0,20/mcgdmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {EE8B6D5F-FEF2-11D0-B13F-00A024798EF3} (Microsoft Search Settings Control) - http://lg.home.microsoft.com/search/lobby/searchsettings.cab


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

thgere is nothing obvious showing i that log

It could be a clash between the dsl & Aol dial up settings

how is the DSL connected, via USB or via an ethernet connection

anyway lets have a deeper look please run this

download startdreck from http://www.niksoft.at/download/startdreck.htm

unzipstartdreck to the desktop 
DoubleClick: 'StartDreck.exe' 
press: config 
press: mark all 
press >ok.

when the log comes up press save & copy & paste that log back here in a reply please
If the log is large then make atext file and atttach that txt file instead of pasting


----------



## zxor38 (May 12, 2004)

hey i know this one
is it comming up in explorer even after you reboot


----------



## zxor38 (May 12, 2004)

ok lets start from the beginning i awant tom know how or what do you do to start your dsl and what so you open to acess the internet are you using explorer


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

If no security issues are uncoveredI think you want to be concerned about hardware issues -- faulty ram and possibly heat -- particularly for errors that occur offline, and possible issues with the Antivirus and firewall for those that are occuring online.

The "all zeros" error suggest some issue with motherboard resource allocation.

And this one, 0028:C001545A, we used to encounter most frequently a few years ago with certain installations of McAfee and sometimes firewalls.

If you don't have enough ram modules to swap out sticks, try doing some software checks with either or both:

http://www.memtest86.com/
http://oca.microsoft.com/en/windiag.asp


----------



## Hulk701 (Dec 5, 2003)

dvk01 said:


> thgere is nothing obvious showing i that log
> 
> It could be a clash between the dsl & Aol dial up settings
> 
> ...


Okay, here's the log. Hope it isn't too long...
StartDreck (build 2.1.7 public stable) - 2005-03-06 @ 09:15:29 (GMT -08:00)
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win 4.10.2222 A)
Internet Explorer: 6.0.2800.1106
Logged in as Private at PRIVATE

»Registry
»Run Keys
»Current User
»Run
»RunOnce
»Default User
»Run
»RunOnce
»Local Machine
»Run
*AOLDialer=C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLDial.exe
*NAV Agent=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVAPW32.EXE
*Symantec NetDriver Monitor=C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMON.EXE
+OptionalComponents
+IMAIL
*Installed=1
+MAPI
*NoChange=1
*Installed=1
+MAPI
*NoChange=1
*Installed=1
»RunOnce
»RunServices
*SchedulingAgent=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mstask.exe
*CSINJECT.EXE=C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton CleanSweep\CSINJECT.EXE
»RunServicesOnce
»RunOnceEx
»RunServicesOnceEx
»File Associations (CR)
+.bat
*batfile="%1" %*
+.com
*comfile="%1" %*
+.exe
*exefile="%1" %*
+.hta
*htafile=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSHTA.EXE "%1" %*
+.htm
*htmlfile="C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\iexplore.exe" -nohome
+.html
*htmlfile="C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\iexplore.exe" -nohome
+.js
*JSFile=C:\WINDOWS\WScript.exe "%1" %*
+.jse
*JSEFile=C:\WINDOWS\WScript.exe "%1" %*
+.pif
*piffile="%1" %*
+.reg
*regfile=regedit.exe "%1"
+.scr
*scrfile="%1" /S
+.txt
*txtfile=C:\WINDOWS\NOTEPAD.EXE %1
+.vbs
*VBSFile=C:\WINDOWS\WScript.exe "%1" %*
+.vbe
*VBEFile=C:\WINDOWS\WScript.exe "%1" %*
+.wsh
*WSHFile=C:\WINDOWS\WScript.exe "%1" %*
+.wsf
*WSFFile=C:\WINDOWS\WScript.exe "%1" %*
+.lnk
`lnkfile= [key or value does not exist]
»Browser Helper Objects (LM)
*Google Toolbar Helper/{AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7}
`InprocServer32=
*AcroIEHelper.AcroIEHlprObj.1/{06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3}
`InprocServer32=C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 6.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.DLL
*Navbho.CNavExtBho.1/{BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872}
`InprocServer32=C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
»Files
»Autostart Folders
»Current User
*C:\WINDOWS\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp\Turbo Surfer.lnk
»Default User
*C:\WINDOWS\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp\Turbo Surfer.lnk
»Local Machine
»INI-Files
»WIN.INI\[windows]
*LOAD=
*RUN=
»SYSTEM.INI\[boot]
*SHELL=Explorer.exe
»Text Files
*C:\WINDOWS\msdos.sys
*C:\msdos.sys
*C:\WINDOWS\config.sys
*C:\config.sys
*C:\WINDOWS\autoexec.bat
*C:\autoexec.bat
*C:\WINDOWS\wininit.bak
*C:\WINDOWS\dosstart.bat
*C:\WINDOWS\hosts
»System/Drivers
»Running Processes
+FFCFADF5=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
+FFFF996D=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
+FFFF9175=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
+FFFE7791=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
+FFFE2EA9=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
+FFFEFDC9=C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON CLEANSWEEP\CSINJECT.EXE
+FFFEBEE5=C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON PERSONAL FIREWALL\NISSERV.EXE
+FFFD2AB5=C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON PERSONAL FIREWALL\IAMAPP.EXE
+FFFDD9C5=C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON PERSONAL FIREWALL\NISUM.EXE
+FFFD9A51=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
+FFFC679D=C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
+FFFB7D69=C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\NAVAPW32.EXE
+FFFBE289=C:\PROGRAM FILES\AMERICA ONLINE 9.0A\WAOL.EXE
+FFFA0781=C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\AOL\ACS\AOLACSD.EXE
+FFFCB041=C:\PROGRAM FILES\AMERICA ONLINE 9.0A\SHELLMON.EXE
+FFF8B7E1=C:\PROGRAM FILES\AMERICA ONLINE 9.0A\AOLWBSPD.EXE
+FFF89079=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
+FFF73EF1=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
+FFF6FD99=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
+FFF53575=C:\WINDOWS\DESKTOP\NEW FOLDER\STARTDRECK.EXE
»NT Services
»Application specific


----------



## Hulk701 (Dec 5, 2003)

zxor38 said:


> ok lets start from the beginning i awant tom know how or what do you do to start your dsl and what so you open to acess the internet are you using explorer


Okay,

It works like this. If I go on the internet using IE6, everything is fine. IF I try using AOl, or Nocharge.com, either dialup or dsl, I crash. The only way I can avoid a crash is to unplug and replug the power to DSL on reboot...


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

I can't see anything in the log 
As RR says it could be hardware or could be a driver conflict I doubt if this is security related so I will move this to 98 forum


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Can you post your IRQ list? Start, run, type msinfo32 and hit enter, go to hardware, IRQs, edit, select all, edit, copy and come back and paste.


----------



## Hulk701 (Dec 5, 2003)

Here it is AcaCandy,

Thanks,
HULK

0	System timer
1	Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
2	Programmable interrupt controller
3	Communications Port (COM2)
4	Communications Port (COM1)
5	VIA PCI to USB Enhanced Host Controller
5	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
6	Standard Floppy Disk Controller
7	ECP Printer Port (LPT1)
8	System CMOS/real time clock
9	VIA Tech 3038 PCI to USB Universal Host Controller
9	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
10	VIA Tech 3038 PCI to USB Universal Host Controller
10	Agere Win Modem
10	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
11	VIA Tech 3038 PCI to USB Universal Host Controller
11	SB PCI(WDM)
11	NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X
11	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
12	(free)
13	Numeric data processor
14	Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
14	VIA Bus Master PCI IDE Controller
15	Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
15	VIA Bus Master PCI IDE Controller


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

How is the DSL connected? USB or ethernet?

11 VIA Tech 3038 PCI to USB Universal Host Controller
11 SB PCI(WDM)
11 NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X

I can't really say that I'm too happy with that combo in Windows 98. Do you have anything connected to com1 or com2? Is the sound card on board or a PCI card?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

If you are just going to use Broadband, try unchecking the AOLDial.exe startup in msconfig > startups (start > run: *msconfig*). Why have both at the same time. There could be a conflict.

Also


> If I go offline and back online without rebooting and and unplugging and replugging my qwest dsl line, I get this blue screen error after a freeze up


suggests some problem with the broadband modem's DNS cache getting corrupted.


----------



## Hulk701 (Dec 5, 2003)

(Questions from AcaCandy)

How is the DSL connected? USB or ethernet?

_USB_

I can't really say that I'm too happy with that combo in Windows 98. Do you have anything connected to com1 or com2?

_Com's 1 & 2 show up in my Device Manager but I don't know what they're attached to._

Is the sound card on board or a PCI card?

_I purchased the mobo with onboard sound, but I switched to PCI. Onboard sound is inactive._


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Did you try Rog's suggestion?

The com ports are close to your parallel port.

Is it possible to move the PCI sound card to another slot?


----------



## Hulk701 (Dec 5, 2003)

AcaCandy said:


> Did you try Rog's suggestion?
> 
> The com ports are close to your parallel port.
> 
> Is it possible to move the PCI sound card to another slot?


I moved unchecked the AOL dialer and it appears to have done some good. I still have to plug the power back in on reboot but I_ don't have to do it every time I want to go online_. It appears to be stabilized to once at reboot

Thanks very much Rog 

Do you want me to get rid of comports?

Also, I can switch the sound card to a different PCI slot but right now all pci slots are full except one. With the front of the computer facing me, the positions from left to right are:

1) modem
2) empy
3) sound card
4) AGP card

What do you want to switch and where do you want me to switch it to?

Thanks,
HULK!

Here is a picture of my mobo:

http://www.msicomputer.com/product/detail_spec/product_detail.asp?model=KM2M_Combo-L


----------



## Hulk701 (Dec 5, 2003)

I have another question. I had a backup I made of all my files and folders I made with Norton Ghost and with Genie Backup Manager 4.0.This was on Feb 15th 2005. 

QWEST DSL worked fine for the first four days and screwed up on the fifth.

If I can figure out which files and folders I need to restore I might be able to fix my problem that way. The question is what files and folders they are and how do I figure this out?


----------



## zxor38 (May 12, 2004)

its a connection problem


----------



## zxor38 (May 12, 2004)

man you got the best sound there is a 5.1 onboard sound
i bet in your bios the onboard is astill active


----------



## Hulk701 (Dec 5, 2003)

zxor38 said:


> man you got the best sound there is a 5.1 onboard sound
> i bet in your bios the onboard is astill active


Thanks,

but I deactivated the onboard sound. It was pretty good too but I got rid of it because my new soundcard was the only way I could connect my joystick.

Computer Technology is moving so fast you have to move quick too. If you wait too long your old, perfectly good joystick is going to be obsolete...


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Well, if you want to test the overloaded IRQ theory, you could do this in this order.

Disable the com ports in the bios setup like you did the onboard sound. Reboot and look to the IRQ list to see if perhaps something shuffled around. If nothing moved, then try moving the sound card into the other slot that is now empty, reboot again and see if anything shuffled. 

This may or may not be the problem, but in Windows 98, the sound and video on the same IRQ sometimes plays havoc...especially throwing a USB controller in as well. Have you per chance, tried using a different USB connection than the one you currently have the modem plugged into?


----------



## Hulk701 (Dec 5, 2003)

Thanks,

I'll give your ideas a try,

HULK!


----------



## zxor38 (May 12, 2004)

ok lets try this all over..what was the problem


----------



## zxor38 (May 12, 2004)

ok go into the system and make sure sound is enabled...(should see aspeaker icon near the clockzzzz0 on the right bottom of screen...

1. click on it and it shold open the vol control pannel; if sop see what appears and check master volume make sure all levers are half way for balance


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

zxor38 said:


> ok lets try this all over..what was the problem


You've been warned about your nonsense postings. Consider this your final warning before your account is disabled.


----------



## Hulk701 (Dec 5, 2003)

Actually It looks like I might have solved this problem myself. *Last evening I switched from AOL to Yahoo.com*. I've saved myself some money and gotten the same services I got from AOL for about 1/10th the price.

My only problem now is that I can't change my contact address for Tech Support guy. It doesn't want to take my new email address. This is the message I get:

_The administrator has banned email addresses similar to yours. Please use a different email address. If you need to contact the administrator click here_

When I click for the administrator I get a mailer daemon.

Can someone tell me how I can get around this error message.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I can change it for you, pm or email me


----------

